# Post Photos of your Orchards



## cheezu (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm going for a more natural look but my orchard is such a mess now with random fruit trees just scattered everyone. I plan to do some major work on it in the coming days but was just looking for inspiration.
I prefer more natural looking layouts. I have also found some super cute signs through the online codes that I plan to use to label the trees and such.
Would still be grateful for some inspo.


----------



## SweetSpark (Apr 12, 2020)

I don't have an orchard yet - but I did see some super cute cardboard boxes on Reddit! 

They each had different fruit, and someone used them to label their orchard trees! I want to use that when I can get them.  

Can't wait to see other orchard pics!


----------



## cheezu (Apr 12, 2020)

I got the peach one at my store today and I bought a bunch of them so I hope I can trade for the other types.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to see some pictures, as well. I have a smaller area I was thinking of using on the west side of my island. I'm trying to decide whether I want to keep all the same fruit together or mix them up. I still need to find apples and oranges, though, so I guess it will wait a bit.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 12, 2020)

It's too big for a photo, but here's mine!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247852576969646082


----------



## RandomSanity (Apr 12, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> It's too big for a photo, but here's mine!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247852576969646082


This is huge and looks way nicer than mine. I just have 5 of each tree in a line 2 blocks apart with a rope wall around the outside xD

Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 12, 2020)

I have something that is technically an orchard, but it's really just a tightly packed bell-making factory surrounding Nook's Cranny.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 12, 2020)

RandomSanity said:


> This is huge and looks way nicer than mine. I just have 5 of each tree in a line 2 blocks apart with a rope wall around the outside xD
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing.


Oh, this is lovely!  Thank you for posting. You definitely gave me some great ideas.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 12, 2020)

Mine seems to be on the smaller side compared to other people's, but I never felt I needed more than 3 of each tree type. It's a small orchard on level 2 of my island on the southeast corner surrounded by a stone wall, overlooking the beach. I may change this later of course as I unlock more objects. I think I want to incorporate a well into the center of it somehow


----------



## cheezu (Apr 12, 2020)

Mairen said:


> View attachment 237744
> 
> Mine seems to be on the smaller side compared to other people's, but I never felt I needed more than 3 of each tree type. It's a small orchard on level 2 of my island on the southeast corner surrounded by a stone wall, overlooking the beach. I may change this later of course as I unlock more objects. I think I want to incorporate a well into the center of it somehow


 This is also great! I mainly want something that doesn't look too cluttered but also isn't too artificial so this works perfect.


----------



## RandomSanity (Apr 13, 2020)

Mairen said:


> Mine seems to be on the smaller side compared to other people's, but I never felt I needed more than 3 of each tree type. It's a small orchard on level 2 of my island on the southeast corner surrounded by a stone wall, overlooking the beach. I may change this later of course as I unlock more objects. I think I want to incorporate a well into the center of it somehow


I like the simplistic ones. 

This is very similar to mine, but I have 5 of each tree and used the rope wall as I didn't want it to look too bulky. I also use a design on the ground in front of each row for the type of fruit so I don't forget when the trees are bare. 

What do you mean on level 2 of your island? It's on top of the cliff? I thought the beach could only be at ground level? 

I take up way too much of my island with the flower breeding area and I still seem to get the wrong color 85% of the time lol


----------



## Elov (Apr 17, 2020)

_In the tree, part of the tree._​


----------



## spacedog (Apr 17, 2020)

i also prefer the natural look! i decided to make my orchard a little nature walk with the fruit trees lining the path. it's still a work in progress but here's some photos of the walk! 



Spoiler


----------



## cheezu (Apr 17, 2020)

I just started working on mine today.
I also found these really adorable signs in case anyone would be interested in them.
The user has signs for all the fruits as well as a general orchard sign.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 17, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> It's too big for a photo, but here's mine!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247852576969646082


i know this is really off topic and im sorry but ive literally never heard that music before other than in the directs and i have like 250 hours in the game and it really caught me off guard aGVBHJN
im really not a morning person lOL

also.....prettyorchard
the thicker paths look like a nice idea


----------

